# Bobcats-Hornets



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

who did u like better when the hornets were in town or the bobcats? i personally like the bobcats a crap load more i never really liked the hornets


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The 90s hornets with LJ, Zo and Muggsy were a tremendous powerhouse team in the East. They go down as my favorite Charlotte team.


----------

